

Go Parallel - forgotAgain
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2013/06/18/go-parallel

======
kbojody
I haven't taken much time to really read over the Go documentation or work
through their walk-through the entire way but this is just a simple and
elegant description of go routines and channels that just clicks for me.

